
Proposed Amendment 3 to the .COM Registry Agreement - aloknnikhil
https://www.icann.org/public-comments/com-amendment-3-2020-01-03-en
======
bigprof
The comment period is closing in 3 days. The page links to a 4MB text archive
of comments so far[1]. I think this one quoted below explains the issues with
this proposed amendment:

[quote]

    
    
      Dear Madam, or Sir,
      I am concerned about this amendment to the Registry Agreement because it
      will affect, not just me, buy any individual who would like their own
      domain name.  I am 100% sure that no corporation will object to the 28%
      cost increase every six years as they earn money off their domain name and
      paying almost any amount would be acceptible to them.  However, there are a
      great deal of small businesses that would see this as a burden as well as
      individual users out there that have purchased their own domain name and
      are using it for personal use, not commercial use.  Several of us have
      multiple domain names, if for no other reason than to protect our own names
      from being used to run a website.  I personally have about 6 that I use to
      protect myself and my family while also allowing my children to be able to
      have a domain name that is exclusively theirs.
    
      20 year Cost analysis:
      $ 7.85 / year 2018
      $10.29 / year 2023 (31% increase over 2018)
      $13.49 / year 2029 (72% increase over 2018)
      $17.68 / year 2035 (125% increase over 2018)
      $23.17 / year 2041 (195% increase over 2018)
    
      I am aware that the 7% is a maximum per year for each of the four years
      and, theoretically, there could be no increase or a sub 7% increase some
      years, however, I have little faith on this being the norm and, most
      certainly, CANNOT plan on it being any less than the full 7% in any fiscal
      plans made.
    
      I understand it would be extremely difficult for you to create a
      regulation that would charge businesses more and individuals less, however,
      that may be what is required at this time.  This would leave a loophole for
      businesses to have an individual register their domain name, however, no
      corporation of any size will be willing to leave their domain names in
      private hands.  This would also allow fledgling businesses (aka startups)
      to keep their costs low at first.  Remember, many businesses have been
      started in individual's garages.
    
      You may also assume that all ".com" domain names are used for, or are
      supposed to be used for commercial purposes, however, this is not the case
      today.  If this had been defined and enforced from the beginning of the
      internet, this would be a non-issue, however, to start enforcing it today
      would cause many many individuals to lose their domains.  Yes, there are
      other top level domains they can move to, however, that doesn't alleviate
      the fact that they would be losing an asset they had invested much time,
      money, and resources acquiring.
    
      Please keep the annual fee very low or consider a more flexible charging
      system for the .COM top level domain that will keep it accessible to
      individuals and small businesses.
    
      Thank you,
    
      Andrew Farnsworth
    

[/quote]

\---

[1] [https://mm.icann.org/pipermail/comments-com-
amendment-3-03ja...](https://mm.icann.org/pipermail/comments-com-
amendment-3-03jan20/2020q1.txt)

~~~
aloknnikhil
For mobile users:

> Dear Madam, or Sir, I am concerned about this amendment to the Registry
> Agreement because it will affect, not just me, buy any individual who would
> like their own domain name. I am 100% sure that no corporation will object
> to the 28% cost increase every six years as they earn money off their domain
> name and paying almost any amount would be acceptible to them. However,
> there are a great deal of small businesses that would see this as a burden
> as well as individual users out there that have purchased their own domain
> name and are using it for personal use, not commercial use. Several of us
> have multiple domain names, if for no other reason than to protect our own
> names from being used to run a website. I personally have about 6 that I use
> to protect myself and my family while also allowing my children to be able
> to have a domain name that is exclusively theirs.

20 year Cost analysis: $ 7.85 / year 2018 $10.29 / year 2023 (31% increase
over 2018) $13.49 / year 2029 (72% increase over 2018) $17.68 / year 2035
(125% increase over 2018) $23.17 / year 2041 (195% increase over 2018)

I am aware that the 7% is a maximum per year for each of the four years and,
theoretically, there could be no increase or a sub 7% increase some years,
however, I have little faith on this being the norm and, most certainly,
CANNOT plan on it being any less than the full 7% in any fiscal plans made.

I understand it would be extremely difficult for you to create a regulation
that would charge businesses more and individuals less, however, that may be
what is required at this time. This would leave a loophole for businesses to
have an individual register their domain name, however, no corporation of any
size will be willing to leave their domain names in private hands. This would
also allow fledgling businesses (aka startups) to keep their costs low at
first. Remember, many businesses have been started in individual's garages.

You may also assume that all ".com" domain names are used for, or are supposed
to be used for commercial purposes, however, this is not the case today. If
this had been defined and enforced from the beginning of the internet, this
would be a non-issue, however, to start enforcing it today would cause many
many individuals to lose their domains. Yes, there are other top level domains
they can move to, however, that doesn't alleviate the fact that they would be
losing an asset they had invested much time, money, and resources acquiring.

Please keep the annual fee very low or consider a more flexible charging
system for the .COM top level domain that will keep it accessible to
individuals and small businesses.

    
    
      Thank you,
    
      Andrew Farnsworth

